# Expert Boat Detail Before & After



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail is working on this 1994 SeaRay 220. Here are a few pics. The 3M compound we use does the trick! We haven't even waxed the boat yet. Tomorrow it will look new!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

U just hull strip it?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Today, we gave it a good wash, then I use this 3M compound that only comes in a gallon can. Like a paint can. It's expensive ($140 a can) but it's worth it. We apply it generously with pressure and then buff it off with electric buffer. Tomorrow we wash the boat again, treat seats for mildew, polish stainless etc and put two costs of wax on it. I usually only use hull cleaner or stripper for water stains or barnacles (first step). This compound is Great! I have tried all kinds of products but came back to this stuff.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice look forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> nice look forward to seeing the final result!


 
I cant get the final picture to load up in the reply. but trust me it looks GREAT! :thumbup:


----------

